# Zhongshan Jebao Electrical Appliance Co. Filters and other Chinese Mfg'd Filters



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone from China or overseas heard of filters from Zhongshan Jebao Electrical Appliance Co., Ltd.? They're made in China and I don't think they're available in the U.S. (yet :decision: ) but I'm just wondering if anyone from China or Asia or wherever they are available has used them and if they are any good. One of their product lines looks like Eheim Pro filters (in fact, exactly like them :-k ) and seem like they'd be a good deal. Check it out:










Specifications: 
912:
1) Flow rate: 1000L/h (265G/h)
2) Max. height: 120cm (4')
3) Voltage: 220-240V/120V
4) Frequency: 50/60Hz
5) Power: 20W
6) Approvals: GS/CE

915:
1) Flow rate: 1200L/h (320G/h)
2) Max. height: 150cm (5')
3) Voltage: 220-240V/120V
4) Frequency: 50/60Hz
5) Power: 20W
6) Approvals: GS/CE

918:
1) Flow rate: 1200L/h (320G/h)
2) Max. height: 180cm (6')
3) Voltage: 220-240V/120V
4) Frequency: 50/60Hz
5) Power: 20W
6) Approvals: GS/CE

In fact, after a little looking around, there are many Chinese manufacturers offering canister filters for export. Anyone heard of Guangdong Hailea Group Co., Ltd?










Specifications:
Model: HF-300
Voltage: AC 12V/24V, safer to users
Power:20w
Flow:1200 L
Head:2m

Those seem to run off 12/24V to be safer in case of an accident and are apparently available in Europe and the US (I've never seen or heard of them).

If either of these are really good filters and are relatively cheap compared to those available now in the U.S., let me know! I can put my international relations education to the test...[smilie=r:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

My friend bought the 912 which I helped him setup. Exactly like an Eheim in every way. It's been running over a year with no signs of stopping or destroying his carpet. Who knows, maybe he got lucky? But it's nice. They are avalible in the US but only in Asian mom and pop shops. I have not seen the second line of filters though.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 25, 2006)

You can buy them fairly cheaply off ebay, but you guys might have trouble using them in the US, all the one's i've seen are 220V.

I've heard a few reports of people that have bought them and been fairly dissapointed. Bad build quality, unstoppable leaks, just not working ever. But all of those were copies of the fluval design, I haven't seen these eheim knockoffs before. Maybe the compant have improved? I alsways assumed they were trying to cash in on Jebo's name.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have seen the Fluval knock-offs as well, they actually have 3 differnt filter product lines. They are available in 120V versions as well, as shown by the specifications. I can't find any Jebao filters on ebay.com but on ebay.com.au they sell the 815 for around US$70.

I also saw somewhere, can't remember where, that Jebao was formerly known as Jebo. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

If you are interested in finding Asian manfacturers go to the Interzoo 2006 website and filter under product group for aquarium filters, lighting manufacturers, etc. It's kind of fun to follow the links to the manufacturer home page.

Ehiem is a very popular manufacturer to do knock off's of...
For example Chuang Xing:









HETO:









KW's Astro filters:









PetsMart Group:









Doubtless some of these are very high quality filters and doubtless some are garbage. It would not surprise me if the company that makes Ehiem's filters for them had their own brand of the same filters.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for that info Andy, it does look like the Eheim Pro is _the_ filter to copy.

Anyone else have any reviews or feedback on the Jebao or any of these other filters? Or know where they've been reviewed by hobbyists (in English)?


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Now you're asking the really hard questions! No, I don't. I don't even know where to tell you to start. Seems like everytime I turn around there is a new manufacturer with all kinds of claims but no way to evaluate those claims. I wind up sticking with "name brand" equipment as a result. Kind of frustrating as I bet many of the filters out there are very good, but I know of no way to determine which.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I think its great that they look like eheim, but I think made in China is crap! Everything I ever bought in China just breaks. I would rather spend the extra money on quality built German eheim than some crappy Made in China knock offs that little kids made for 20cents an hour. I wont knock it to hard but its just hard to belive it will work as good or better as an Eheim.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Gabe, I think you mean designed in China? I'm fairly sure most filters, including Eheims are manufactured in China. I'll take a look at my Eheim when I get home to make sure. In fact, nearly everything is manufactured in China. I agree that when it comes to designing a product, the Chinese tend to just make copies or do it half-way, but no one can manufacture something cheaper. And the thing with all of these filters above is that most are copies of German designed Eheims, so depending on how good of a copy it is and the quality of materials, it may be equivalent. There's just no way of knowing which is a good copy and which is a bad copy besides user reviews.

And then in the end, it all boils down to: do I really want to support a company that steals designs and infringes on intellectual property just because it's cheaper?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah your right everything is made in China, but I dont see it on my filter. China aways makes it clear on products made in china. I hope they work for the people buying them!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

the aquaria situtation is quite different in china (shanghai at least). the people who keep large enough aquariums to use those canister filters are also rich enough and only buy the import brands like eheim, marineland etc. It's the same desire we have for ADA products. 

To be honest there are just too many manufactures in china making similar looking filters. The most famous chinese brand is Jebo Aquariums.


----------

